# [Solved] Volume group not found.

## lixo1

Dear all,

I'm getting the following 2 issues during boot:

1. dmesg says:

```
[    3.210948] EXT3-fs (sda7): error: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (240)

[    3.211610] EXT2-fs (sda7): error: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (240)
```

because my sda7 is ext4, so is there some way to remove it?

2. them: 

```
Setting up logical volume manager

No volume group found

No volume group found

No volume group found
```

Thank you very much for any kind of suggestion.Last edited by lixo1 on Tue Nov 09, 2010 5:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## drescherjm

Are you sure that ext4 support is enabled in your kernel. With recent kernels I compile ext4 in and disable ext2 and ext3 and use the ext4 option to provide backwards support for the other two.

----------

## idella4

 *lixo1 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1. dmesg says:
> 
> 

 

```
[    3.210948] EXT3-fs (sda7): error: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (240)

[    3.211610] EXT2-fs (sda7): error: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (240)

```

 *lixo1 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> because my sda7 is ext4, so is there some way to remove it?
> 
> Thank you very much for any kind of suggestion.

 

Do a search on previous posts, I posted myself with almost the same.  ext3 4 need another kernel option made active to get past the error.

Do the mount, then look immediately at tail /var/log/messages / dmesg.  It show up there.  You check the kernel option & recompile with the one change and fixed.  It's something like mount  a huge file option located in a different place in the config from file systems.

----------

## lixo1

Dear drescherjm and idella4,

thanks for your help, I fixed it removing all ext2 ext3 support on kernel and setting ext4 backwards support.

Now what do you think about the point 2. No volume groups found?

Thank you again!

----------

## drescherjm

Does it boot at this point so you can examine the volume groups?

----------

## lixo1

 *Quote:*   

> Does it boot at this point so you can examine the volume groups?

 

sorry for my ignorance, but what should I do to verify the volume groups?

----------

## drescherjm

The lvm utilities.

lvs, pvs, vgs

Also try to see if it is doing something stupid like looking for a volume group on a cdrom.

If everything is working this could be a bogus message created by lvm searching for volume groups on media that does not have them..

----------

## lixo1

lvs, vgs say No volume groups found.

But I cannot understand why lvm is trying to find volume groups, my partitions are simple partitions created by gparted, I never setup any kind of lvm. Here the output of fdisk:

```

Disk /dev/sda: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 60801 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Disk identifier: 0xf0030577

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1   *           1          26      203776    7  HPFS/NTFS

Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary.

/dev/sda2              26       52327   420111360    7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/sda3           60789       60802      105496    c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)

/dev/sda4           52327       60789    67963904    5  Extended

/dev/sda5           52328       52332       32768   83  Linux

/dev/sda6           52332       52397      524288   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda7           52397       60789    67403776   83  Linux

```

----------

## drescherjm

If you are not using lvm then disable it from your init.d. 

```
rc-update delete lvm
```

----------

## lixo1

the problem: where is lvm??

```
envy # rc-update -s

      NetworkManager |      default                  

           alsasound |      default                  

            bootmisc | boot                          

             checkfs | boot                          

           checkroot | boot                          

               clock | boot                          

         consolefont | boot                          

                dbus |      default                  

                hald |      default                  

            hostname | boot                          

             keymaps | boot                          

               local |      default nonetwork        

          localmount | boot                          

             modules | boot                          

              net.lo | boot                          

            netmount |      default                  

           rmnologin | boot                          

           syslog-ng |      default                  

      udev-postmount |      default                  

             urandom | boot                          

          vixie-cron |      default                  

                 xdm |      default
```

----------

## drescherjm

I have it in my listing. Are you using baselayout-2.X?

----------

## lixo1

I have this one:

```
*  sys-apps/baselayout

      Latest version available: 1.12.14-r1

      Latest version installed: 1.12.14-r1

      Size of files: 264 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.gentoo.org/

      Description:   Filesystem baselayout and init scripts

      License:       GPL-2

```

----------

## drescherjm

I can not help with that. Its been longer than 2 years since I have used baselayout-1.X.

----------

## lixo1

Thanks for your help.

I would like to ask you if you are sure that my issue comes from baselayout scripts?

When I finished the installation of stage 3, this issue was not present. 

It appeared after an emerge update + kde installation.

----------

## drescherjm

Do you have the lvm use flag enabled?

----------

## drescherjm

Also this is not anything fatal or anything. Its just saying that it can not find any lvm volume groups. With baselayout-1 I do not remember how to stop it from checking.

----------

## lixo1

No, lvm is not set in USE flag.

 *Quote:*   

> Also this is not anything fatal or anything. Its just saying that it can not find any lvm volume groups. With baselayout-1 I do not remember how to stop it from checking.

 

Thank you very much for the explanation and support.

----------

## scherz0

To disable it on a 1.x baselayout system, edit /etc/conf.d/rc and remove lvm from RC_VOLUME_ORDER

----------

## lixo1

Great thanks, now everything is fine.

Thank you very much for all your help!

----------

